# Inside cage



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

In side the travel carrier what should I have should I have wheel food water and bed or just the bed? We will be driving 3 day (three 8 or 10 hour days to get to Florida for 2 months any concerns? Please tell me! I have no one that cane take care of him properly so I will need to take him with me. He is six years old male currently housed in a 2x3 c&c cage but will be housed in to medium sized laundry bins for housing in Florida for 2 months. Thanks for any feed back I will get back to you as soon as possible!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Ok, would you be traveling during the day? If so, I wouldn't bother with the wheel for while your driving. Then when you stop for the night, give him the wheel. 
A water dish will just make a mess in the car. Offer it when you stop for gas, walk breaks, and meals. 
Remember anything in the cage, is a projectile if you come to a sudden stop.


----------



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

Ok we will be driving durn day so ok I will wake him for water breaks when we stop


----------

